# Smallest Motor Home with queen sized bed



## Harold Veeder (Jan 31, 2018)

I am just starting to look for a motorhome.   One of my requirements is that it be small, but still have a queen sized bed.  Where should I start to look?

Thanks
\
Harold


----------



## DanKearney (Jan 31, 2018)

Most class c's have a queen sized bed in the cab-over.  My 19' Cavalier has one.

Best place to start looking, regardless of type is the various manufacturer web pages.  Pretty much all of them list the specs for each of their models.

Cheers,

Dan K.


----------

